# Help with my Paphs and where to get more?!



## Davidg93 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello everyone! I have been living in Northern Florida for about a year now and have recently decided to expand my collection of Paphiopedilum orchids from 1 to 2.  I have several questions for anyone that can help me: 

1. The picture below shows a paph I have had for about a year (slightly speckled) which is growing foliage quickly, however hasn't bloomed for me yet. The other mottled leaf is a very recent purchase from ebay all the way from Hawaii. What is the climate requirement/difference between these two orchids and why is the mottled leaf one starting to droop? Is one possibly a cool grower and one a warm grower? I am originally from Pennsylvania and hope to move back there within a year. Should I look for a cool growing paph? If so, what does one look like? 

2. Where can I get another Paph. in Florida!? I have searched within driving distance of me, but am relatively far from any distributors. Does anyone know of a Florida dealer where I can buy another Paph. and they could mail it to me (which would be very quick). 

Thank you! -David


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 3, 2011)

hi
welcome to slippertalk!
i get stuff from some of the vendors on the site as well as ebay, after i learned who some of the more reputable vendors are.....


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2011)

Wlcome, David.

Contact Ernie at Enlightened Orchids (see the Vendor Page here). He has great plants and is a wonderful source of knowledge, and is in Florida.

(You can pay me later, Ernie. )


----------



## paphreek (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome, David! The internet has revolutionized orchid buying. There are good, reliable Paph sellers listed in the vendor section, here, including Jason and Jerry, at Orchids, Ltd., Ernie at Enlightened Orchids, Tom Kalina at Fox Valley, Thersa Hill at Hillsview Gardens, Sam Tsui at Orchid Inn, and many others who I apologize to for not mentioning. I also have a small Paph breeding operation started, called Deerwood Orchids.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 3, 2011)

Both plants look really healthy to me. Different parentage means different leave stance, too.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Enjoy*

Welcome David
Trust me you are in good hands so-to-speak on this forum You are dealing with some of the best growers and nicest people. As for the drooping foliage I would check your potting medium for freshness. Also review your watering habits and air circulation. Check out Heather's Paph culture thread.
Best of luck
Jim


----------



## Davidg93 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you for your help everyone! I am realizing this is the place to be! Any ideas on cool growing vs. hot Paphs? I was told that the solid green leaves are cool ones... am I right? I am worried that after I move from my wonderful hot/humid Florida weather, things may be harder to maintain!


----------



## paphreek (Aug 4, 2011)

Davidg93 said:


> Thank you for your help everyone! I am realizing this is the place to be! Any ideas on cool growing vs. hot Paphs? I was told that the solid green leaves are cool ones... am I right? I am worried that after I move from my wonderful hot/humid Florida weather, things may be harder to maintain!



Don't worry about cool or hot growers in Paphs, especially if you are moving back to Pennsylvannia. They'll all grow well, there. From what I've heard, some growers in southern Florida have trouble blooming cooler growing Paphs, but I don't think that should be a problem in northern Florida, either.

Both plants look good from the picture, but if one of the plant's leaves have begun to droop, pull the plant out of the pot and check the roots and repot it into fresh mix. I remember being hesitant to repot my first Paphs, afraid I might damage the plants, but I learned quickly that most respond positively to fresh mix. Jason Fischer has a repotting tutorial that you might find helpful:
http://www.orchidweb.com/repotvid.aspx


----------



## Ernie (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome from Orlando! 

Like Ross said, both plants look healthy. The mottled-leaf (Maudiae-type) hybrid might need to be watered more frequently as long as the roots are healthy and mix isn't decomposed. You can knock it out of the pot to check. If all looks good, you can either pot into fresh mix or, just shake and tap everything back in place. Most of the Hawaiian growers use Orchiata bark which last a long time (it is dark brown to black and heavier/denser than Sequoia bark etc we usually see in the lower 48). 

Looks like you're inside on a windowsill. You can put these guys outside this time of year. The extra humidity will probably perk up the Maudiae hybrid pretty quick. A protected spot on a porch will work great, but I'd keep them under cover this time of year since we get lots of rain (could stay too soggy too long). Bright shade to dappled morning or late afternoon sun should do fine outside- protect from direct sun especially in the heat of the day! Is Tallahassee wet this time of year? Outside, watch for those big brown slugs too! 

There are lots of slippers you could potentially grow very well. What do you _like_? 

All of the vendors here will treat you right! Mailing plants isn't a problem either even if you order from MN or IL or WA, etc.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome from NYC. I can recommend Ernie for a Florida vendor. Also June's Orchid Estate. I am visiting a nursery in Kissimmee (sic) later this year for some special paphs. The thing is to find what you like and then find a source for them. BTW, the difference with paphs from Hawaii and growing in Florida is that the temp and weather swings in Florida are much greater and lead to the plants from Florida being more tolerant of these changes.


----------



## Davidg93 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the advice on the Maudiae hybrid I have Ernie! I will have to give you a call here soon to talk about maybe purchasing a new plant. Some of you have said to check the medium of that plant. I think you are right about the Orchiata bark on that one. I thought it was coal or something since when I watered it a lot of black residue would come out the bottom. I have some sphagnum moss or bark chips that I could repot with if necessary. 

The plant is actually dropping a flower right now and I wonder when I should cut it/the stem off and how. Could this also be the reason for a little drooping? ...that the plant is tired from blooming?


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi David - Welcome to ST!
I agree with what others are saying but will add that it could also be due to the extended heat wave thruout the nation. The plants aren't able to take up enough water, which could also be indicating root conditon. During hotter periods provide more shade & air movement.
There's no reason to leave an aged flower on a plant, I'd remove it & chances are it's not droopy 'cause it's tired of blooming, some orchids can bloom for years, it's we that might get tired of those going & going!


----------



## chrismende (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome to this forum of helpful folks, David! In addition to looking at tutorials, there are a few wonderful books on Paphs. My first book was Dr. Harold Koopowitz's The Tropical Slipper Orchids, which is readily available on Amazon. You might even be able to pick up a used copy. It's got a quite good section for beginners that is very helpful. His book has many wonderful photos and commentary on plants that Paph. breeders are interested in for hybridizing- a bit beyond what your needs are right now, but nonetheless really fun to read. You'll have a great deal of Paph. history, too, to digest. It will give you so many ideas that you may end up like some of us, with many, many orchids! I like that you are thinking of a third plant, though. Sounds like just the right next step.


----------

